# Moving to Ft. Lauderdale on the 3rd of march. Looking to fish with some people



## Flats_Broke

Unfortunately the red and trout bite in Broward is non-existant. And the Peacock population has never recovered from a few years ago when we had a really cold winter. I used to catch them throughout Tamarac and Coral Springs but that was several years ago. Now you have to travel down to Miami to try and find some. But there are plenty of good spots to go bass fishing.


----------



## alain_vallejo

where in ft lauderdale?


----------



## Dillusion

> Unfortunately the red and trout bite in Broward is non-existant. And the Peacock population has never recovered from a few years ago when we had a really cold winter. I used to catch them throughout Tamarac and Coral Springs but that was several years ago. Now you have to travel down to Miami to try and find some. But there are plenty of good spots to go bass fishing.


I had consistent 3-6lb peacock bass in my backyard around 2001-2004 in coral springs, now, nothing  :-[


----------



## ColeMorgan

I know of some good spots in Broward if you don't mind jumping a fence or two. I'm up in Pompano, shoot me a PM if you ever want to meet up for some bass fishing.


----------



## kooker

C_Morgan, PM sent


Alain87, I live downtown


----------



## ethan.weber

fishing int eh new river and the icw in ft. lauderdale can be great for snook and tarpon, especially during the mullet run. look up oranse or themulletrun on youtube and captain jeff has tons of videos of him fishing in ft. lauderdale.


----------



## kamakuras

There is great fishing around Port Everglades and in the waterways off the ICW. Just south of us are North Miami Beach and Sunny Isles Beach. There is great tarpon and snook action in that area. Sometimes trout, black drum and red drum are caught in those areas if you know where to look. It isn't the Everglades but there are fish to be caught. Beach fishing can't be beat in the fall either.


----------



## paint it black

The snook fishing off the beach just north of the dania pier is ridiculous in the summer. just be there super early and look for them in the break.


----------



## fishwitz

Contrary to common belief, you don't have to drive to Miami for peacock. The southern 1/3 of Broward County has plenty. As you go around and about in the western suburbs, watch out for water, make notes, then look 'em up on Google Earth. Many roadside canals are infested with bass and peacock. Lakes in residential developments are often posted, but enforcement is spotty. You won't be jailed for looking. Concentrate on the north-south corridor of I-75 and on Alligator Alley.


----------



## fishwitz

Kooker, as you may have learned by now but in case you haven't, the butterfly peacock is not a bass but a cichlid. Fish for them at or just under the surface with bright, gaudy, noisy plugs, retrieved at least 2X faster than you retrieve a largemouth lure. Peacocks rarely take a plastic worm. Good rule to follow: If others are catching bass and you're not, you are fishing too fast. If others are catching peacock and you're not, you are fishing too slow. If you want a great guide for either species, look up my friend Alan Zaremba in Hollywood.


----------

